# Avatar Vapenut



## method1 (19/2/17)

https://vapenw.com/new-arrival/pre-orders/avatar-vapenut

I need this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## wikus (19/2/17)

With this i can literally vape everywhere, just have to make a portable battery pack of sorts, cool device and idea.


----------



## Marius Combrink (19/2/17)

method1 said:


> https://vapenw.com/new-arrival/pre-orders/avatar-vapenut
> 
> I need this


Even me. 
Do you think any retailers will be bringing them in soon?


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/2/17)

Perfect for the car on those rainy days...


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/17)

I think we need a couple of these working for Vapecon @Silver

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stevie g (19/2/17)

Reviews say it doesn't work very well and is damn expensive to boot.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 2


----------



## andro (19/2/17)

method1 said:


> https://vapenw.com/new-arrival/pre-orders/avatar-vapenut
> 
> I need this


did you ever see in real life or review to see if really work? just curios and interested as well


----------



## Silver (19/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> I think we need a couple of these working for Vapecon @Silver



Lol @Clouds4Days 
We'd probably need about 8,000 of them according to my calculations

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cobrali (19/2/17)

Saw this yesterday..https://www.3avape.com/wismec-avatar-vapenut-ecig-vapor-eliminator.html


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/2/17)

but like.... buy a fan instead and open a window?

Reviews i've seen show the vapenut to not work well.


----------



## stevie g (19/2/17)

It uses a vacuum cleaner motor and nylon mesh filter, hardly high tech. Blatant money grab.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dietz (19/2/17)

Maybe we should have a friendly comp to see who can come up with a better DIY version of this


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/2/17)

I'd think the most effective thing would be something that kills the moisture in the air, like an air conditioner.

Or have an extractor fan, hooked to a long pip, then you can exhale into the pipe.


----------



## method1 (19/2/17)

ah well that sucks to hear it doesn't work.. would love something like this!


----------



## Effjh (19/2/17)

method1 said:


> ah well that sucks to hear it doesn't work.. would love something like this!



Blow into Henry?







Any portable dehumidifier might do the job though I guess.


----------



## Dubz (19/2/17)

Phil puts it to the test and it fails...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (19/2/17)

method1 said:


> https://vapenw.com/new-arrival/pre-orders/avatar-vapenut
> 
> I need this


X2 lol


----------



## KZOR (19/2/17)

Utter rubbish

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/2/17)

Cheapest way to clear vape from the air:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (19/2/17)

Opening a door or window isn't always practical or even possible, that's why I had high hopes for this thing.


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/2/17)

The reviews are pretty KAK!


----------

